# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  A quick question

## TDHXIII

Would practicing daily mindfulness meditation be enough to grant me lucidity? I RC occasionally but I'm getting really tired of trying techniques with barely any success besides the random DILDs I randomly get.

----------


## dolphin

I believe it would if you constantly practiced it while falling asleep until you're in a dream. RC only when waking up and when you're genuinely thinking you might be in a dream.

If you didn't pay attention to this practice at all while falling asleep, you would be relying solely on the habitual increase in self-awareness which would take longer depending how much you increased it.

----------


## MasterMind

The short answer is no, the long answer is yes. 

The reason is that there are universal principles in life. And we all know that long term planning and living is the most healthy option, but our society and our own biology doesn't really promote that kind of philosophy.
That's the reason to why all people aren't working out, eating healthy, even know about meditation, reading good books for influence, take (full) responsability for themselves and the list goes on.

But my point is that if you believe that meditation will work as technique that will GET you lucid dreams, which seems to be your goal right now. The answer is in the short term both yes and no, yes because it is the most to the core awareness practise there is out there so it will probably give you a few spontaneous lucid dreams, but at the same time no because when we search for a lucid dreaming technique we are basically saying "GIVE ME THE MAGIC FORMULA FOR CONSISTENT SUCCESS EVERY NIGHT" and that's something meditation can't do.

But in the long term however, meditation will teach you sooooo much! Focusing your mind in ways you never thought was possible before, learn what it means to REALLY be aware and learn to LET GO of distractions, it teaches you to appreciate and see the NOW and therefore paradoxically time goes by really fast so long term action becomes EASY, because when there is no frustration or impatience IMAGINE what's possible! I can't summarise what the meditation practise will teach you, but if I had to say just one sentence I would say:
You'll realize the infinite potential of the human experience.  ::meditate:: 

My own goal right now is to move away from quick and easy ways of getting things and just enjoy experience and learning in itself. And in my dream journal you can see this process and me sharing what ever that's on my mind.

But the irony is that we have been tricked to believe that getting things quick is what will make us happy. And the reason for that is because this is what DRIVES our economy, but don't think I believe it's some powerful group of people pulling the strings, it's just the way it have turned out and as I said our own biology and DNA is against us, we simply want to save time and energy. But the reality is that enjoying the long process is what it's all about, the end result is ALWAYS disappointing, for life itself, the result is even death...

So enjoy the process.

Life teaches you this too. Because what is life itself except just one big temporary lesson?

TL: DR (If you want to save energy): Let go of techniques, learn to love the process and trust the process, it's a universal principle for success in anything, so honor it and it will reward you.
Practical advice though: Yes start with awareness and then focus on intent.

Peace!

----------


## TDHXIII

> The short answer is no, the long answer is yes. 
> 
> The reason is that there are universal principles in life. And we all know that long term planning and living is the most healthy option, but our society and our own biology doesn't really promote that kind of philosophy.
> That's the reason to why all people aren't working out, eating healthy, even know about meditation, reading good books for influence, take (full) responsability for themselves and the list goes on.
> 
> But my point is that if you believe that meditation will work as technique that will GET you lucid dreams, which seems to be your goal right now. The answer is in the short term both yes and no, yes because it is the most to the core awareness practise there is out there so it will probably give you a few spontaneous lucid dreams, but at the same time no because when we search for a lucid dreaming technique we are basically saying "GIVE ME THE MAGIC FORMULA FOR CONSISTENT SUCCESS EVERY NIGHT" and that's something meditation can't do.
> 
> But in the long term however, meditation will teach you sooooo much! Focusing your mind in ways you never thought was possible before, learn what it means to REALLY be aware and learn to LET GO of distractions, it teaches you to appreciate and see the NOW and therefore paradoxically time goes by really fast so long term action becomes EASY, because when there is no frustration or impatience IMAGINE what's possible! I can't summarise what the meditation practise will teach you, but if I had to say just one sentence I would say:
> You'll realize the infinite potential of the human experience. 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply, I know that there is no magical pill to make things work in life. 
Now with that said, I think I will continue meditation and at the same time expand upon V-WILD methods. One thing is that I wasn't enjoying the process, which probably made things harder.

I get your point that meditation has many benefits, and that's the main reason I'm thinking of taking it up as a goal this year, I don't know if you'll get this, but I need to improve myself on my endless fight with PMO in many ways.

----------


## MasterMind

Haha you have no idea how much I understand that... I used to be very isolated for the first years of my life, so I am also fighting the PMO. From all of the books I've read and all my life experience I would even go so far and say that for a guy the key to unconscious happiness and success is: Meditation + No PMO

Meditaiton gives you clarity and allows you to see your own POTENTIAL. NO PMO generates ENERGY. Well if that ain't recipe for growth and learning AND success, I don't know what is.  :wink2: 

I'll talk about it in my next dream journal entry tomorrow, every day is a lesson, no.. every MOMENT is a lesson.  ::meditate::

----------


## TDHXIII

> Haha you have no idea how much I understand that... I used to be very isolated for the first years of my life, so I am also fighting the PMO. From all of the books I've read and all my life experience I would even go so far and say that for a guy the key to unconscious happiness and success is: Meditation + No PMO
> 
> Meditaiton gives you clarity and allows you to see your own POTENTIAL. NO PMO generates ENERGY. Well if that ain't recipe for growth and learning AND success, I don't know what is. 
> 
> I'll talk about it in my next dream journal entry tomorrow, every day is a lesson, no.. every MOMENT is a lesson.



I haven't meditated yet, but from the relaxed approach, I can say that yesterday I did an RC in a dream, just that the RC failed me. The same story happened twice today, so this is the first time I almost get lucid twice in 1 night too. Just that today I asked my character (CALD Approach) to make me RC. Whatever the case is, it sounds good, this freedom of outcome since previously I might have unconsciously stressed myself by trying to force results. Good thing you mentioned it though.

----------


## MasterMind

Practise meditation and you'll see your whole life change rapidly. Now I am in a very creative mind space so allow me to share a very nuanced view of the lucid dreaming practise.

My biggest hobby is doing weird stuff that quote on quote "normal people" would view as something weird or impossible. But the reason to why I do it is because challenge forces a rapid evolution in your consciousness, which sounds very hippie but what I simply mean is that you learn alot and attain a different state of mind, language is limited but good words to describe it would be presence, focus, awareness, happiness, clarity, freedom.

And what you need to understand when it comes to lucid dreaming is that well when we read about it as a fun hobby it sounds so simple and like something everyone can do just by recalling their dreams and learning to do some technique, like using alarm clocks waking you up in REM or taking some supplement etc. But if we compare this with another strange hobby of mine you'll see that to do that is first of all very frustrating and it kind of misses the point.  :smiley: 

Another hobby I have is to flirt with girls, because this forces you to become your absolute best self because female energy will expose everything about you that is not up to part, and a few years ago I would look at this and think "What's the point with meaningless sex? And what is your pick up line?" And that is kind of like a non-lucid dreamer asking "What's the point with becoming aware of your dreams I wouldn't want that but ok what is your trick or technique?" and since I am discussing unviersal principles the answer to both is the same because the questions are arising from a lower state of consciousness. It's not about the sex, it's not about the lucid dreams these are just an inevitable bonus, it's about the person that you become.  ::content:: 

To meet a girl through tinder and quickly have sex sure is fun and nice, but what's the point if we do it just for stimulation? To get a lucid dream by activating the dreaming mechanism in our brain externally through drugs or a machine would be cool, but what's the point if you don't learn anything? To move away from a scarcity based mindset and instead learn to generate it yourself by actually being a person that is in so much abundance that you no longer need or even find enjoyment in GETTING stuff  but instead love and enjoy to GIVE it, that is the difference between being a follower and a leader, a sheep and a wolf, lower consciousness and higher consciousness or higher functioning and lower functioning brain (lower functions: limbic system [unconscious survival behaviour] like an amoeba and higher functions: prefrontal cortex [conscious cognitive behaviour] like an actual "human" being). I used to go out and be afraid of what to say to girls (and people) now I am eager to go out and share it and I don't plan I just AM.

It's not about just being yourself, but also about growing and elevating yourself and giving more and more love and value to other people and the world. 

I learned this universal and healthy state of being from the seemingly obnoxious hobby of stopping girls on the street to flirt with them and now my goal is to transfer this to lucid dreaming.

I have spent far too much time chasing, wanting and desiring the technique to GET lucid, now I want to go towards being and GIVING my awareness to my own dreams (ego) if that makes sense.

But it's kind of paradoxical to tell this story to new people, because you can't skip the journey, in order to learn you have to make misstakes and experiment and everyone are just where they should be, but I guess I just wanted to share a different perspective.

Although to make it clear as to why these kind of practises forces you to grow, it's because you'll slowly move from DOING to BEING.

If you read my dream journal you'll see that I for the moment don't have many lucid dreams, compared to what I used to. But it doesn't bother me because I am enjoying the process of learning about life and slowly learning what it means to become the kind of person that the mind wants to GIVE a lucid experience, rather than being the kind of person that wants to GET IT, TAKE IT or FORCE IT from the mind. 

Again everything that I describe sounds kind of complex and strange maybe, but the irony and beauty is that the solution is to just sit and do nothing (meditate) and over time you'll understand that you had everything within you all along. In practical terms it simply means to actually learn to use your brain, not be controlled by it.

Peace!  ::meditate::

----------

